# epoxy paint



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone know where in the uk i can order epoxy paint (or a suitable alternative for sealing wood for a tank) from? 

thanks


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you tried the LFS's on Paisley Road West? 

Aquarium Design might have some, otherwise I'd say eBay.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

ive never been to that fish store - only really know the city centre and east of that rather than west. do you know what its called so i can look it up as paisley road west is a pretty long st, unless im thinking of a different st.

thanks very much


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, there are a few on Paisley Road West. There's

Aquarium Design
Coral Reef 
D&R Dogfish

There's another which I can't remember the name of, but if I remember I'll let you know.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks very much, ill have a look soon


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Got it! Waterworld Aquatics!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

well i went today and found coral reef, aquarium design and waterworld aquatics but not D&R dogfish. i take it that its's quite a bit further up than the other three? first off - i was very impressed with all of them. the one i normally go to is in airdrie and keeps all the tanks very clean and the fish are healthy but it is small and there isnt much of a variety. the man in it is also very helpful another which i have been to but havent boguht anything from is "the aquarium" next to terrys tattoos in trongate but the tanks dont look too clean and there have always been a few dead and sick fish whenever i have been in. i was impressed with the cleanliness, variety and helpfulness of all of these shops and will be going back to them for any other supplies or fish so thanks for introducing me to them! also, 2 suggested i use a non-toxic varnish and one just thoguht i was a bit mad but said pond paint would work. i think i will go with non-toxic varnish as i have heard others using this and it was worked well.

thanks very much for clarifying the epoxy paint issue for me and also introducing me to what appear to be 3 great fish stores


----------

